# much anticipated



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Here's Lowla. I lost our camara so my phone will have to do for now :/ dang it lol
we should be doing a photoshoot with Migs Photography some time this week for our products. Lowla should be one of our lil models lol.
She's 6 months old now. weighs about 45#'s, and is maturing very nicely.
she's the UKC style bully that i really wanted and cant be more happy with her physically. we're still working on her confidence.
she LOVES the springpole now. not much for the flirt pole, YET.
I'm stoked to start getting her used to our working harness to eventually get into some WP with her. im thinking she will love it and be good at it. she already pulls me down the street lol.










Playing on the spring pole :woof: notice her tail is now turning black lol






*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I freakin love this little girl  I love the tail, her and D have the same thing but opposite colors loll.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking good, hopefully she will keep that general appearance and not look "over done" as a Bully. How is she bred? Just wondering.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty girl, Niz.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I freakin love this little girl  I love the tail, her and D have the same thing but opposite colors loll.


thank you Krystal! im excited for you to meet her soon!



KMdogs said:


> Looking good, hopefully she will keep that general appearance and not look "over done" as a Bully. How is she bred? Just wondering.


thanks man! 
she's RE, for the most part. has a few remy dogs back a few generations on the sire's side and is a pokemon grandaughter.

Dam's side
Heff and shortshot


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Very pretty girl, Niz.


thank you!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> thank you Krystal! im excited for you to meet her soon!
> 
> thanks man!
> she's RE, for the most part. has a few remy dogs back a few generations on the sire's side and is a pokemon grandaughter.
> ...


No problem  Since Bullies don't really interest me very few actually grab my attention and follow. Definitely will be following your progress with the confidence issue and see where you take her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> thank you Krystal! im excited for you to meet her soon!


I know right, I can't wait :woof: :woof: I wanna come up there again soon.


----------



## okeefes pit boss (Aug 22, 2011)

pretty girl.. not overdone and still athletic.. i think shes a keeper.. i used to have a re/greyline dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, I like the odd ball tail color on her. Hope her confidents builds!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is a beauty Trev!  Looking good!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is looking great Trevor. I know you will do wonderful things with this girl.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty girl Trev. I hope she continues on the right path for you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Trev, she is gorgeous, I love her face, good luck with the WP and I know this little girl is gonna rock the UKC and ABKC world


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

lovely pup!  I'm sure she'll become a wonderful dog under your care.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a pretty girl! Her tongue is super long lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She is a beautiful lil dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww she is growing so nicely looks great , good job with her


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2011)

she is gorgeous! cant wait to see the pics y'all take!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she's looking great Trevor!I can't wait to see her mature


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

She is lookin good Niz.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's looking great Trev! I enjoy seeing her pix. Love the tail too!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is a very pretty girl! 45lbs? o.o That's how much Alice weighs, or is it in a different measurement?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love her black tail and gorgeous eyes! She's not overdone, but she also doesn't look very bully either. Are you going to show her UKC instead of ABKC???


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for all the kind comments you guys. we really work hard with her. each and everyday. we do the springpole every other day. She LOVES it. and will go at it for as long as i will let her. I've also been doing quite a bit of hiking with her and Nismo while Riley is strapped to my back. so she's been seeing other people and other dogs on all the time. i've found as she is stepping out of her confort zone and realizing she is safe, her DA has pretty much vanished. though she is not around any other dogs off leash, and never will be.



Celestial88 said:


> She is a very pretty girl! 45lbs? o.o That's how much Alice weighs, or is it in a different measurement?


yep 45lbs 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love her black tail and gorgeous eyes! She's not overdone, but she also doesn't look very bully either. Are you going to show her UKC instead of ABKC???


Yeah thats pretty much out route now. i wanted an abkc dog when we got a pup. but now she's turning into a UKC type dog and i wouldnt want it any other way. particularly because she's a hard worker.
all the abkc judges i've ever talked to say they judge UKC type style, what are your opinion on this?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> thanks for all the kind comments you guys. we really work hard with her. each and everyday. we do the springpole every other day. She LOVES it. and will go at it for as long as i will let her. I've also been doing quite a bit of hiking with her and Nismo while Riley is strapped to my back. so she's been seeing other people and other dogs on all the time. i've found as she is stepping out of her confort zone and realizing she is safe, her DA has pretty much vanished. though she is not around any other dogs off leash, and never will be.
> 
> yep 45lbs
> 
> ...


They are ABKC judges that judge UKC? Rolo, Michelle, and Benny are the only dual judges that I know or do you mean they judge bullies using the UKC standard because I've personally had one tell me that, which is asinine and I don't agree with that AT ALL. There is an ABKC standard for a reason. If you don't mean any of that then please clarify lmmfao


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> They are ABKC judges that judge UKC? Rolo, Michelle, and Benny are the only dual judges that I know or do you mean they judge bullies using the UKC standard because I've personally had one tell me that, which is asinine and I don't agree with that AT ALL. There is an ABKC standard for a reason. If you don't mean any of that then please clarify lmmfao


OK see so im not the only one! Benny told me that and Michelle, Benny in redmond, OR. ABKC, and a month later in Idaho with Michelle. lol. That's why i'm like should I show her ABKC? I dont really think so.. But do you think its worth a shot to hit up a couple shows and see how she does? Her ears have to gooo.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> OK see so im not the only one! Benny told me that and Michelle, Benny in redmond, OR. ABKC, and a month later in Idaho with Michelle. lol. That's why i'm like should I show her ABKC? I dont really think so.. But do you think its worth a shot to hit up a couple shows and see how she does? Her ears have to gooo.


Crop the ears, bully her up a little and give ABKC another shot. I figured that was who told that. I'd never show under said judge. PM me and I'll tell you my thoughts on that whole thing as I would have to ban myself for language etc if I continued on here lmmfao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, it never hurts to try a UKC show, but I'd much rather do ABKC since the UKC has basically shunned the AM Bully.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, it never hurts to try a UKC show, but I'd much rather do ABKC since the UKC has basically shunned the AM Bully.


yeah i gathered that with dave wilson's big post explaining it. i never knew that about ukc. thats so messed, it makes a person with a bully not want to show..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> yeah i gathered that with dave wilson's big post explaining it. i never knew that about ukc. thats so messed, it makes a person with a bully not want to show..


Yupp that's why the ABKC was created


----------

